# La Vuelta ciclista a España 2019 **Spoilers**



## brommers (28 Jul 2019)

Have had a look at the stage profiles. It looks like a very demanding course. The opening week has 3 consecutive uphill finishes!


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2019)

Shall we have a sweepstake on how many team leaders that Movistar have?


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2019)

It's on itv4 in some form. I'll bet highlights only, 7pm race days only, presented from London.


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Jul 2019)

rich p said:


> Shall we have a sweepstake on how many team leaders that Movistar have?



Well, three doesn't seem to work, maybe they best just go for Eight?


----------



## brommers (31 Jul 2019)

Provisional Team Ineos line-up

Geraint Thomas!


----------



## rich p (31 Jul 2019)

brommers said:


> Provisional Team Ineos line-up
> 
> Geraint Thomas!
> View attachment 477815


Castroviejo put in a big shift in the Tour so I'm surprised to see him there.
No Sivakov either.
Rosa and de la Cruz is a bit of baggage and Ellisonde has underperformed for Skineos.
Hopefully Thomas's improving form will be carried over.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Jul 2019)

Few of them riding the Tour of Pologna this weekend.

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1156523966862962688?s=19


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2019)

I've got my eye on Pogacar for this one. Could be a breakthrough race for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2019)

Shame if hes not riding.

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1158348745001578496?s=19


----------



## KneesUp (5 Aug 2019)

mjr said:


> It's on itv4 in some form. I'll bet highlights only, 7pm race days only, presented from London.


If I recall it appeared to be presented from inside a wardrobe in Gary Imlach's mums back bedroom last year.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2019)

KneesUp said:


> If I recall it appeared to be presented from inside a wardrobe in Gary Imlach's mums back bedroom last year.


A wardrobe would probably echo less!


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Aug 2019)

mjr said:


> A wardrobe would probably echo less!


I'm imagining it full of biege chinos and Fred Perry polo shirts ?


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I'm imagining it full of biege chinos and Fred Perry polo shirts ?


The Lord Gary favours black, doesn't he?

View: https://twitter.com/ImlachHair/status/1017716766624055296


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weq2nMFV2P0


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2019)

Well Pozzovivo won't be riding it this year.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/domenico-pozzovivo-breaks-arm-and-leg-in-training-crash/


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2019)

Feck that's some shoot luck for Pozzovivo.Think I read fractures to arm and leg.Hope he makes a full recovery from it.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Aug 2019)

I really hope Thomas is riding.Looking forward to it now.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I really hope Thomas is riding.Looking forward to it now.


He ain't and neither is Alaphillipe.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/thomas-and-alaphilippe-return-to-racing-at-the-deutschland-tour/


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> He ain't and neither is Alaphillipe.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/thomas-and-alaphilippe-return-to-racing-at-the-deutschland-tour/


Bollox,fancied him for it aswell.Saying that I do hope they give Tao G H a chance as the leader then.


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Bollox,fancied him for it aswell.Saying that I do hope they give Tao G H a chance as the leader then.


I thought Tomas might have been up for it but maybe a bit knackered. He clearly thinks he has s chance in the Worlds ITT.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I thought Tomas might have been up for it but maybe a bit knackered. He clearly thinks he has s chance in the Worlds ITT.


Your probally right,even though I thought we didn't see what he really had left at the Tour.I still think he had a chance of winning that.But yea Yorkshire probally suits/looks tempting for him.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

Sunweb team 
Nikias Arndt, Casper Pedersen, Robert Power, Michael Storer, Martijn Tusveld and Max Walscheid.
As well as Nico Roche and Kelderman as leader.


----------



## rich p (15 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Sunweb team
> Nikias Arndt, Casper Pedersen, Robert Power, Michael Storer, Martijn Tusveld and Max Walscheid.
> As well as Nico Roche and Kelderman as leader.


Hmmm, underwhelming!


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Hmmm, underwhelming!


Classic were going.to be looking at trying for some stage wins !


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

Mitchelton Scott team...I almost forgot about Chavez ! Glad he's getting the chance to lead.

View: https://twitter.com/MitcheltonSCOTT/status/1162282255764475906?s=19


----------



## dragon72 (16 Aug 2019)

I see Bardet's said he's in need of a lie-down and not riding for the rest of the season, so he's out too.


----------



## gavroche (16 Aug 2019)

I follow Bardet on Strava. He is taking it easy after the Tour and relaxing near Clermont Ferrand in the Massif Central. Short leisurely rides and lovely pictures of the scenery and his golden Labrador. Good for him.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> I follow Bardet on Strava. He is taking it easy after the Tour and relaxing near Clermont Ferrand in the Massif Central. Short leisurely rides and lovely pictures of the scenery and his golden Labrador. Good for him.


Nice work if you can get it.
Lazy sod


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

Lotto squad

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1162391035005288449?s=19


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2019)

I've heard a rumour that De Gendt might try to get in a couple of breakaways ...


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

It's another team without a GC contender.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Mitchelton Scott team...I almost forgot about Chavez ! Glad he's getting the chance to lead.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/MitcheltonSCOTT/status/1162282255764475906?s=19



I was just trying to work out how many quality GC riders were left!

Is he fully back up to speed now after whatever he had wrong with him (mononucleosis/glandular fever, wasn't it?)?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I was just trying to work out how many quality GC riders were left!
> 
> Is he fully back up to speed now after whatever he had wrong with him (mononucleosis/glandular fever, wasn't it?)?


Yea he looked good last time I saw him.He had that epstein/barr whatever virus,the one that Cav had I think.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Yea he looked good last time I saw him.He had that epstein/barr whatever virus,the one that Cav had I think.


IIRC - EB is the virus that causes the illness Mono/GF? Can't be bothered to Google it! Yes, it is!

Yikes - I don't like the sound of this... 


Medical article said:


> The spleen becomes swollen in up to half of people with mononucleosis. The spleen is always engorged with blood, and if it ruptures, it can cause a patient to bleed to death. Blunt trauma to the abdomen, even mild trauma, may result in splenic rupture if swollen. Patients with mono are usually advised not play sports, especially any contact sports. The spleen may also rupture spontaneously.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I was just trying to work out how many quality GC riders were left!
> 
> Is he fully back up to speed now after whatever he had wrong with him (mononucleosis/glandular fever, wasn't it?)?


No Froome, Thomas, Bernal, Yates, Yates, Dumoulin, Bardet, Pinot, (Alaphillipe), Landa, but there's enough to make it interesting and maybe more interesting and unpredictable.
Kruijswijk, Quintana, Pogacar, Roglic. Carapaz, Uran, Majka, Lopez plus some other wildcards.


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2019)

Cav is in the DD line-up according to procyclingstats. He's going to struggle, with traditionally not many sprints, and I may be wrong, but I seem to recall there are 8 mtn top finishes?


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Sounds boring before it even starts. Not been a good year for pro cycling.at least the men's. The women seem to be upping there game. Have really enjoyed them this year.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Cav is in the DD line-up according to procyclingstats. He's going to struggle, with traditionally not many sprints, and I may be wrong, but I seem to recall there are 8 mtn top finishes?


Yes 8 uphil finishes.Id take a guess at 5/6 possible sprint stages for Cav to try ? Be nice for.him to be in the mix.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

derrick said:


> Sounds boring before it even starts. Not been a good year for pro cycling.at least the men's. The women seem to be upping there game. Have really enjoyed them this year.


You didn't enjoy the Tour ? I must be easily pleased...although the Giro was sh1te I'll give you that.


----------



## Crackle (16 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> No Froome, Thomas, Bernal, Yates, Yates, Dumoulin, Bardet, Pinot, (Alaphillipe), Landa, but there's enough to make it interesting and maybe more interesting and unpredictable.
> Kruijswijk, Quintana, Pogacar, Roglic. Carapaz, Uran, Majka, Lopez plus some other wildcards.


Talk it up a bit more, rich, you've nearly made it sound like it might be exciting.

I don't reckon the Vuelta organisers are going to be overly pleased with this years line up.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2019)

If we think it's going to be sh1te like Derick and Cracks anything else is a bonus ! 
Three week grand tour sounds good to me at the moment.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> If we think it's going to be sh1te like Derick and Cracks anything else is a bonus !
> Three week grand tour sounds good to me at the moment.


Fingers crossed I would love to see a good race.


----------



## rich p (17 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> Talk it up a bit more, rich, you've nearly made it sound like it might be exciting.
> 
> I don't reckon the Vuelta organisers are going to be overly pleased with this years line up.


You know me Crax, irrepressibly optimistic!


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2019)

On a positive note....I'm trying ! Not seen Ineos team yet but I'm fancying TGH as a outside bet ? Sosa leader ? 
Lotto look to have a strong enough team to challenge,will Roglic end up leader ?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2019)

Getting any better ?

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1162408898852265984?s=19


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> On a positive note....I'm trying ! Not seen Ineos team yet but I'm fancying TGH as a outside bet ? Sosa leader ?
> Lotto look to have a strong enough team to challenge,will Roglic end up leader ?


Sosa winning the Vuelta a Burgos puts him in prime position to be team leader.
I suspect Roglic will be Lotto's leader too.


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sosa winning the Vuelta a Burgos puts him in prime position to be team leader.
> I suspect Roglic will be Lotto's leader too.


Did you see any of it ? Some pretty impressive climbing by Sosa,made Carapaz suffer on the climbs I saw.How old is he 20/21 ? I think hes capable of winning the Vuelta,if not I'd like to see Tao given the chance
Yea I was thinking that about Roglic myself,surely he has to be the "freshest" for the team ? Just read he will be the leader,don't know why I thought Kruiswijk.Jumbo look to have a great team if they play their cards right.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Did you see any of it ? Some pretty impressive climbing by Sosa,made Carapaz suffer on the climbs I saw.How old is he 20/21 ? I think hes capable of winning the Vuelta,if not I'd like to see Tao given the chance
> Yea I was thinking that about Roglic myself,surely he has to be the "freshest" for the team ? Just read he will be the leader,don't know why I thought Kruiswijk.Jumbo look to have a great team if they play their cards right.


No, I didn't see any. Where was it on?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> No, I didn't see any. Where was it on?


watched the highlighted clips off a stream.Ive got teenagers who can actually do things on the internet that I can't ! Anyway stage three was a great win by Sosa and yesterday.

View: https://twitter.com/wcsbike/status/1162013438169755649?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

Ag2r...can't see much to challenge for more than a stage there.

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1163016173719564288?s=19


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Chaves actually looks like a decent value bet - Sosa is not there yet


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Chaves actually looks like a decent value bet - Sosa is not there yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


33/1 at bet 365 I think.Got to be worth a e/w couple of quid ?


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

EF education haven't put there team out yet have they ? I was hoping Hugh Carthy was in it,Craddock might be hoping for a pick after his current form ? Presuming Uran,Teejay,will be there Woods ? Right I'll stop waffling on,fancied a bet on Cathy to take a stage !


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Aug 2019)

I've been impressed with the Astana this year, I'd say that Miguel Ángel López has a good chance in this year's Vuelta.

Hopefully, he will be avoiding punching any stupid spectators.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> EF education haven't put there team out yet have they ? I was hoping Hugh Carthy was in it,Craddock might be hoping for a pick after his current form ? Presuming Uran,Teejay,will be there Woods ? Right I'll stop waffling on,fancied a bet on Cathy to take a stage !


Sosa and Carthy are riding according to Firstcycling

https://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=23&y=2019&k=start


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sosa and Carthy are riding according to Firstcycling
> 
> https://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=23&y=2019&k=start


That's good I'm biased for Carthy cause he's local,but I have high hopes for him !


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Aug 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> I've been impressed with the Astana this year, I'd say that Miguel Ángel López has a good chance in this year's Vuelta.
> 
> Hopefully, he will be avoiding punching any stupid spectators.


Yea he's got a chance that's for sure,only one from the podium last year racing I think ? 
As for his team I've not the faith in the you have !


----------



## nickyboy (19 Aug 2019)

Are we entering teams into the CC league in Velogames like we did for the Giro?

I'm happy to have a go, it spices up the racing for me as I don't support any particular rider/team normally


----------



## brommers (19 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sosa winning the Vuelta a Burgos puts him in prime position to be team leader.
> I suspect Roglic will be Lotto's leader too.


I read somewhere that TGH is Ineos's choice for GC


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> I read somewhere that TGH is Ineos's choice for GC


Would be good but youd think Sosa ?


----------



## Shadow (19 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Are we entering teams into the CC league in Velogames like we did for the Giro?


Ready to roll. See separate thread.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> I read somewhere that TGH is Ineos's choice for GC


It's the latest fracky placky tacky-tick for marginal gains: name a rider as GC leader then have a different rider go for GC. It's worked a treat at the Tour twice!


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> I read somewhere that TGH is Ineos's choice for GC


Yes, I thought I'd read that too but they'll decide on the road maybe.
Which is kind of what mjr said...


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Aug 2019)

It's the new thing to do "we will let the road decide"


----------



## rich p (19 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> It's the new thing to do "we will let the road decide"


Movistar have taken it to a new level...

...let nobody decide!


----------



## LarryDuff (19 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Movistar have taken it to a new level...
> 
> ...let nobody decide!


Worked pretty well for them at the Giro!


----------



## brommers (20 Aug 2019)

Sosa isn't on Ineos's provisional list now


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> Worked pretty well for them at the Giro!


I suppose if you fire enough bullets, one will hit the target eventually!
I don't think Carapaz was even one of the possibles at the start of the race. 
Will Quintana and Valverde and Soler be riding committed in his support, I wonder?
I doubt they'll make it that simple


----------



## rich p (20 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> Sosa isn't on Ineos's provisional list now


You're right and not even on the long list of 10 that I saw. All in for Tao?
Much as I like TGH I can't help thinking that reduces the list of GC contenders a bit. Who's left!


----------



## Shadow (20 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> that reduces the list of GC contenders a bit. Who's left!


Eddie Dunbar!!


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2019)

Ineos

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1163828664619941888?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2019)

Glad TGH has a chance at leader/winning and Pouls,had a couple of quid on Tao last week e/w bet.Suprised hes still 25/1


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Aug 2019)

Dan Martin out also.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Aug 2019)

Dimension Data team
https://africasteam.com/lineup-vuelta-a-espana

Sorry if already posted


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I suppose if you fire enough bullets, one will hit the target eventually!
> I don't think Carapaz was even one of the possibles at the start of the race.
> Will Quintana and Valverde and Soler be riding committed in his support, I wonder?
> I doubt they'll make it that simple


Not a chance Quintana will be riding for anyone but Quintana.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2019)

_"The team's two co-leaders will be able to look towards Kenny Elissonde, Sebastián Henao and Vasil Kiryienka, a stage winner at the 2013 edition of the race, for help in the mountains."_
Hmmm!


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> _"The team's two co-leaders will be able to look towards Kenny Elissonde, Sebastián Henao and Vasil Kiryienka, a stage winner at the 2013 edition of the race, for help in the mountains."_
> Hmmm!


You'd think more Doull for the mountains,although I wouldn't say that to Kyyienkas face ! I'm glad for Tao though to be given a chance,thought he's had a good year.Still suprised no Sosa,he looked on fire at the Vuelta burgos.Made Carapaz look poor on the climbs ! Anyway I guess there all young enough that there time will come, i hope ! Theres some stiff competition at Ineos.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> Not a chance Quintana will be riding for anyone but Quintana.


Hmmm, I'd say Valverde has been more guilty of that throughout his career.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

Last minute shuffle for Ineos.

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1164447219992408064?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

Carapaz a maybe also ? 

View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1164457234400784384?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (22 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Carapaz a maybe also ?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/1164457234400784384?s=19



That may put a spanner in the works of my fantasy team. Hopefully, given it happened on Sunday and they're only tweeting about it now, withdrawal is unlikely. Assuming he does race, I wonder what effect it will have on his performance?


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> That may put a spanner in the works of my fantasy team. Hopefully, given it happened on Sunday and they're only tweeting about it now, withdrawal is unlikely. Assuming he does race, I wonder what effect it will have on his performance?


Hope so, there again they wouldn't have wanted to let anyone know about crash if it was "nothing".I hope he's ok anyway and fit to ride.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2019)

Another GC contender bites the dust...maybe.
Geraint would have been a shoo-in!


----------



## User169 (22 Aug 2019)

Confirmed that Carapaz is out.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

DP said:


> Confirmed that Carapaz is out.


Just read that,a shame for him.I didn't think they'd put a statement out if it was a minor accident.
On a plus note Movistar can concentrate on the team prize ?


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2019)

So Carapaz out, no Landa, Valverde hunting stage wins and they bring in a 34 year old sprinter as a replacement.
Quintana is leaving the team!


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> So Carapaz out, no Landa, Valverde hunting stage wins and they bring in a 34 year old sprinter as a replacement.
> Quintana is leaving the team!


I know. It's difficult to understand why, isn't it? With management like this, they should clearly be winning every Grand Tour easily and it's really really unfair that all the other teams conspire to stop them.

Sorry I must have been reading the Spanish press.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

Or it's a masterplan,they have tried the two leader,then the three and as a last minute cunning plan they put their faith in Nairo,and actually ride for him ?


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2019)

I'm looking forward to a Roglič-Uran showdown


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

mjr said:


> I'm looking forward to a Roglič-Uran showdown


More likely a Roglic-Kruijswijk.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2019)

If I wasn't going away in September I'd fancy my chances of getting a podium 
Not forgetting my beer belly, advanced years and lack of fitness which may mean I'll have to settle for a top 10...


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> If I wasn't going away in September I'd fancy my chances of getting a podium
> Not forgetting my beer belly, advanced years and lack of fitness which may mean I'll have to settle for a top 10...


What odds are you giving,there's time yet.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> What odds are you giving,there's time yet.


The odds are firmly on me eating Greek salads washed down with crappy Mythos beer!


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Aug 2019)

Heart over head I'm going with Tao GH for the Vuelta,but Roglics got to be the favourite for this ?


----------



## DRM (23 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Heart over head I'm going with Tao GH for the Vuelta,but Roglics got to be the favourite for this ?


Not any more, GCN have predicted a win for Roglics so he will either have an horrendous crash or be taken ill , or both & will then abandon as is what usually happens to the poor soul they tip to win.


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2019)

crash for jumbo visma taking down 5 riders in the TTT


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2019)

Water on the road , which hasn't been there for any other team, and it isn't raining, ????


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> Water on the road , which hasn't been there for any other team, and it isn't raining, ????


Pisser ! And for quick step who nearly went into Jumbos team car !


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2019)

Couple of crashes today.

View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1165310119250464768?s=19


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Couple of crashes today.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ProCyclingStats/status/1165310119250464768?s=19


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2019)

I reckon quickstep would have won that if they didn't have to slow on the corner where the car was servicing the remaining jumbo visma riders


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> I reckon quickstep would have won that if they didn't have to slow on the corner where the car was servicing the remaining jumbo visma riders


Without doubt,easily cost them more than 2 seconds...Imagine if they hadn't seen and gone straight into the back of it !


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2019)

That would have been ugly


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2019)

That course was a load of bollix


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> That course was a load of bollix


And a load of salt !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> And a load of salt !


With a touch of water.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> That course was a load of bollix





Adam4868 said:


> And a load of salt !


Are we making some kind of weird soup?



deptfordmarmoset said:


> With a touch of water.


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> I reckon quickstep would have won that if they didn't have to slow on the corner where the car was servicing the remaining jumbo visma riders


Well, I reckon Jumbo would have won if that hosepipe hadn't gone daft. Why should Deco Nick not have to deal with the hosepipe fallout too?


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

what a silly question especially as I didn't say they shouldn't have to deal with it


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

Any inside info on why Kenny Ellisonde was dropped at the last minute given this quote from de la Cruz?

_"On a personal level, De La Cruz said that he was a, “bit short on form, it’s not been an easy year with injuries and falls. Then initially being out of the race” - before Ineos re-selected him - “broke the usual sense of momentum you get during the build-up to a Grand Tour.”_


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Any inside info on why Kenny Ellisonde was dropped at the last minute given this quote from de la Cruz?
> 
> _"On a personal level, De La Cruz said that he was a, “bit short on form, it’s not been an easy year with injuries and falls. Then initially being out of the race” - before Ineos re-selected him - “broke the usual sense of momentum you get during the build-up to a Grand Tour.”_


He was apparently told (Ellisonde) at the very last minute,pretty shitty news ! I'd be surprised if he's still there next year ,given he hasn't rode a grand tour.As for De la Cruz maybe he wasn't feeling up to it ? Big Dave gets on the phone "oi Cruz get yer bags packed your Spanish,they'll like you,your going"
Can't do a Yorkshire accent sorry....


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He was apparently told (Ellisonde) at the very last minute,pretty shitty news ! I'd be surprised if he's still there next year ,given he hasn't rode a grand tour.As for De la Cruz maybe he wasn't feeling up to it ? Big Dave gets on the phone "oi Cruz get yer bags packed your Spanish,they'll like you,your going"
> Can't do a Yorkshire accent sorry....


I think Kenny E is already confirmed to be moving to Trek but why the last minute change. And Sosa would have been a better bet!


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

maybe ineos have been taking tactical lessons from Movistar


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I think Kenny E is already confirmed to be moving to Trek but why the last minute change. And Sosa would have been a better bet!


Didn't know about Kenny going.Yea I agree,watching Sosa at the last race I thought this was nailed on for him ! As for the last min team change I can only guess it was either a fall out or they thought De la Cruz was more help ? Just wild guesses who knows.
Even though im glad Tao gets a chance it's almost like there not arsed ? They have the Tour that's the biggie.
Still backed Tao though !


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

its gonna finish up with too many chiefs and not enough Indians @ ineos


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> its gonna finish up with too many chiefs and not enough Indians @ ineos


The only difference at Ineos is if you don't do as your told,or work for who your told I think your out.There isn't much room for egos there.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Big Dave gets on the phone "oi Cruz get yer bags packed your Spanish,they'll like you,your going"
> *Can't do a Yorkshire accent sorry*....


Don't worry about it, neither can Sir Dave - he was born in Derbyshire and grew up in Wales! 

PS Would spectators using their phones to report from the roadside kindly shoot their videos in landscape mode - I'm interested in what happens on the road itself, not on the upper floors of the surrounding buildings!

I'm looking forward to today's stage - those are the roads that I used to ride on my annual Costa Blanca cycling holiday.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

sam bennet suffering with illness,...…….. duno what illness


----------



## nickyboy (25 Aug 2019)

Brailsford should replace Kenny E with Kenny G. Should be able to keep the lads entertained on the bus if nothing else, which is more than E has managed this season


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2019)

quintana takes the win on stage 2 after attacking with 3km to go,.... roche in second,and takes the red jersey,..... roglic came in third after just managed to stay upright on a bend at 2km to go and makes up the time lost yesterday ……...


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

Well, I'll stick my neck out and say that Ineos won't be winning this race.
dela Cruz leading rider at 2 minutes and TGH has managed to lose 10 minutes today


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Well, I'll stick my neck out and say that Ineos won't be winning this race.
> dela Cruz leading rider at 2 minutes and TGH has managed to lose 10 minutes today


I don't understand why he was given the lead, it really is like they don't care. He had his chance in the Giro and didn't look up to it.


----------



## Shadow (25 Aug 2019)

Am glad am not a sprinter at this vuelta with GC guys going for it already.
Looking like it could be an exciting race.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> I don't understand why he was given the lead, it really is like they don't care. He had his chance in the Giro and didn't look up to it.


I think he crashed out of the Giro, didn't he, but I take your point Geraint or Sosa would have been the obvious choices


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> I think he crashed out of the Giro, didn't he, but I take your point Geraint or Sosa would have been the obvious choices


He'd missed the cut by the time he crashed though. He was minutes down by then, can't recall exactly how much but he wasn't in a few key moves. Can't recall and it was only 4 weeks ago!


----------



## MasterDabber (25 Aug 2019)

Ineos totally out of it.


----------



## gavroche (25 Aug 2019)

It doesn't seem to be on ITV4 at 7pm, I thought it was advertised for that time when the TdF finished ?


----------



## Shadow (25 Aug 2019)

gavroche said:


> It doesn't seem to be on ITV4 at 7pm, I thought it was advertised for that time when the TdF finished ?


Tonights highlights on at 22.00.
Reverts back to 'normal' 19.00 tomorrow.


----------



## mjr (25 Aug 2019)

Shadow said:


> Tonights highlights on at 22.00.
> Reverts back to 'normal' 19.00 tomorrow.


1900 daily except 2200 next Sunday (and I suspect each Sunday).


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> He'd missed the cut by the time he crashed though. He was minutes down by then, can't recall exactly how much but he wasn't in a few key moves. Can't recall and it was only 4 weeks ago!


Your memory is clearly better than mine apart from the fact that the Giro was longer than 4 weeks ago


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Your memory is clearly better than mine apart from the fact that the Giro was longer than 4 weeks ago


Eh, oh, yeah. All the gt's are merging into one. Although, this has had a promising start so far. Quintana has been replaced by a doppelganger with legs.


----------



## DRM (26 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> crash for jumbo visma taking down 5 riders in the TTT


See, didn't I predict what would happen, the curse of GCN strikes again!


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2019)

Late to watch this last night,well that was some sprint stage ! Happy for Quintanna with a great stage win and for Roche,he's been pretty good this year.
As for Ineos what can you say but game over.I thought they might have lasted a little longer.I get about the Giro and Tao,but he looked a lot better in tour of Poland a few weeks ago.


----------



## Chunkyclimber (26 Aug 2019)

Heading to Andorra for stage 9 on Sunday (hoping the thunder that’s currently forecast doesn’t happen). Does anyone know what time the roads close (roughly) before a Vuelta mountain stage and when they reopen afterwards?


----------



## Adam4868 (26 Aug 2019)

Chunkyclimber said:


> Heading to Andorra for stage 9 on Sunday (hoping the thunder that’s currently forecast doesn’t happen). Does anyone know what time the roads close (roughly) before a Vuelta mountain stage and when they reopen afterwards?


I'd be guessing at around midday,what the does it start 2,30/3 ? So reckon on at least 12.As for opening after usually pretty quick when last riders and cars have gone through.Have a great time I'm jealous !


----------



## Chunkyclimber (27 Aug 2019)

Brilliant, thanks Adam. Yeah starts quite late compared to other grand tour stages, but I remember when Le Tour came through Cambridge they shut the roads here at 5 am. Can’t get an exact time but it sounds like la Vuelta are way more sensible about road closures and letting fans get around.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

Chunkyclimber said:


> Brilliant, thanks Adam. Yeah starts quite late compared to other grand tour stages, but I remember when Le Tour came through Cambridge they shut the roads here at 5 am. Can’t get an exact time but it sounds like la Vuelta are way more sensible about road closures and letting fans get around.


Don't take my word for it though ! Been to a few and been stuck up a few mountains.Supply of San Miguel allways makes the wait tolerable !


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2019)

Sam Bennett raises his price with a comprehensive stage win.
And an Irish man in red and an Irish stage winner.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Sam Bennett raises his price with a comprehensive stage win.
> And an Irish man in red and an Irish stage winner.


Same again today ?


----------



## brommers (27 Aug 2019)

Chunkyclimber said:


> Heading to Andorra for stage 9 on Sunday (hoping the thunder that’s currently forecast doesn’t happen). Does anyone know what time the roads close (roughly) before a Vuelta mountain stage and when they reopen afterwards?


I can't find the organiser's relevant information, but this may help:
https://www.lavuelta.es/en/stage-9


----------



## brommers (27 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Same again today ?


Yes!


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Same again today ?


To be sure.


Sorry.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> To be sure.
> 
> 
> Sorry.


Certaintly...
...majorly in the general classement


----------



## nickyboy (27 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> Certaintly...
> ...majorly in the general classement


How about Roghlik?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

Kruiswijk abandons with knee problem.Presuming from TT crash.


----------



## roadrash (27 Aug 2019)

jakobson takes the stage with Sam Bennet in second, that's what I call a photo finish


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Aug 2019)

Bennet came out of position for that ! Like you say you couldn't get much closer.


----------



## Chunkyclimber (27 Aug 2019)

brommers said:


> I can't find the organiser's relevant information, but this may help:
> https://www.lavuelta.es/en/stage-9


That included the road schedule for each location en route - you’re a superstar, thanks lots. I shall make sure I’m well armed with San Miguel and some waterproofs.


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2019)

Madrazo takes the stage after looking like he was the one suffering out of the lead group of three . Movistar tactics baffles me again, , Valverde drags roglic up the climb to distance Quintana who was only 2 secs behind race leader at the start of the dayleaving him now 23 secs off the lead, baffles me completely


----------



## nickyboy (28 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> Madrazo takes the stage after looking like he was the one suffering out of the lead group of three . Movistar tactics baffles me again, , Valverde drags roglic up the climb to distance Quintana who was only 2 secs behind race leader at the start of the dayleaving him now 23 secs off the lead, baffles me completely


"Movistar" and "tactics"....two words that should never be seen in the same sentence. Valverde doesn't care about Quintana and vice versa. Amazing by Madrazo, he appeared to have virtually zero chance of winning during the climb.
Looks like the overall may be between Roglic and Lopez. I don't see Valverde being able to handle the fatigue. Hoping Chavez can come good, for the sake of my fantasy team at least. Looks like Pogacar is a star of the future


----------



## roadrash (28 Aug 2019)

its as though they are on rival teams , re Madrazo, how many times did he get dropped and come back, I kept saying that's it hes done , I couldn't have been more wrong


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2019)

The most interesting parts of that stage was the friggin crashes, including the team car nearly taking out two of the leading trio.

Valverde attacks Quintana, quel surprise. Roglic and Lopez do indeed look like the two to beat and I can't see this race looking too interesting at the moment.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Aug 2019)

Great stage win for Madrazo,said he only was going for KOM points today but thought why not ! As for the rest of the stage no suprises really.Valverde riding for himself or Roglic ? Not Quintanna that's for sure,do Movistar have race radios ? 
Great ride by Sepp Kuss aswell.
I'll start to get excited by week three I'm sure....


----------



## Flying_Monkey (29 Aug 2019)

That was a great stage, and Madrazo seems a genuine guy, but I wish it hadn't been such a suspicious team getting the 1-2. Burgos-BH was suspended not so long ago because they had so many positive tests.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That was a great stage, and Madrazo seems a genuine guy, but I wish it hadn't been such a suspicious team getting the 1-2. Burgos-BH was suspended not so long ago because they had so many positive tests.


Didn't know that as I didn't really know the team.But you've got to give them the benefit of they've changed ? Id hope they have ! Sure there getting regular checks..


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2019)

It's a weird race. A bit like watching the League Cup when you were hoping for the Champions League.
I sincerely hope ValvPiti falls flat on his face at some point. 
He's changed from being the wheelsucker he was for the first half of his career, but he's always ridden only for himself.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Aug 2019)

rich p said:


> It's a weird race. A bit like watching the League Cup when you were hoping for the Champions League.
> I sincerely hope ValvPiti falls flat on his face at some point.
> He's changed from being the wheelsucker he was for the first half of his career, but he's always ridden only for himself.


That's what I like about him. He is in the Vuelta for himself and nobody else so he massively upsets the Movistar team dynamic. Surely sparks will fly if Quintana can keep up in the GC

I suspect it isn't a coincidence that Carapaz's successful Giro was the one GT this year with no Valverde


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2019)

I really enjoyed watching Eurosport last night, already knowing the result, and listening to Kirby and Kelly writing off Madrazo, and saying it was just a matter of time until Herrada shook off those pesky Burgos riders and headed to glory.

"And that, I fear, is the last we will see of Madrazo today ... he's utterly spent ... as dead a fish as you'll get in a sardine tin"
"Yes, he'll soon be back in the pelotooon"

Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> the Movistar team dynamic


The WHAT????????


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

Can't stand Valverde although you really have to question Movistars tactics.You bring Valverde and say have some fun,try for some stage wins and see what happens...Quintanna meanwhile your on your own ! I hope Quintanna does well is this Vuelta.Then fecks off and finds a new team that supports him.


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2019)

couldn't agree more , I do think Quintana has it in him to win another GT,but as you say he needs the right team around him and a DS that actually has a plan and some tactics


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2019)

bolox,....Rigerberto Uran and Hugh Carthy abandon after a crash...….feck


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

Feck im really jinxed with my bets this year...Tao for a podium,Hugh Cathy for a top ten,both now put.Roche out aswell


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2019)

And now TJ crashes.


----------



## Shadow (29 Aug 2019)

Oh dear, not a good day for EF.
Buggery.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> And now TJ crashes.


Now that was "expected" sorry TJ.


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2019)

jesus herrada does what his brother tried to do yesterday and wins the stage


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Aug 2019)

Bit of a change on GC.
*GC after stage 6*
1. Dylan Teuns (bel)
2. David de la Cruz (spa) + 0.38
3. Miguel Ángel López (col) + 1.00
4. Primoz Roglic (slo) + 1.14
5. Nairo Quintana (col) + 1.23
6. Robert Gesink (nld) s.t.
7. Alejandro Valverde (spa) + 1.28
8. Esteban Chaves (col) + 2.17
9. Rafal Majka (pol) + 2.18
10. Tadej Pogacar (slo) + 2.47


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> jesus herrada does what his brother tried to do yesterday and wins the stage


His brother? I thought that _was _Jesus Herrada not winning yesterday. 

(Goes and checks ... Oh, no way! Jose!).

Shows how much attention I pay.


----------



## roadrash (29 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> His brother? I thought that _was _Jesus Herrada not winning yesterday.
> 
> (Goes and checks ... Oh, no way! Jose!).
> 
> Shows how much attention I pay.




you may have been missled by the wonderful commentators getting his name wrong several times yesterday


----------



## mjr (29 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> you may have been missled by the wonderful commentators getting his name wrong several times yesterday


I didn't know Miss Led was commentating. What channel?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (30 Aug 2019)

Another good stage - well, apart from the crashes. But the competition has been great so far. De La Cruz I think got some unfair stick yesterday - he only came into the Ineos team as a last-minute replacement, he's now second overall, and British commentators are griping his not being in the red jersey. Mind you, he seems disappointed too, but Dylan Teuns came into this on far better form, so it's no suprise.


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Another good stage - well, apart from the crashes. But the competition has been great so far


I admire your enthusiasm, makes me think it's just me but I'm failing to be excited by this race, it's turning into an elimination event.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> I admire your enthusiasm, makes me think it's just me but I'm failing to be excited by this race, it's turning into an elimination event.


No not just you,to be fair I've mostly been only.watching the highlights but I'm struggling to get excited myself.Gutted for the crashes yesterday,Roche was enjoying himself and Uran and Hugh Cathy I'm sure would have made it more exciting in coming stages.Ill stick with it though,a bit of a GC shake up yesterday has put another angle on it.I agree with @Flying_Monkey De la Cruz was a bit hard on himself.Moving up to second was suprising enough.


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> I admire your enthusiasm, makes me think it's just me but I'm failing to be excited by this race, it's turning into an elimination event.


Early, early days. If one can handle the fact the "big favourites" (Bernal, Froome, Carapaz, Dumoulin) aren't there I think it could turn into a potboiler

Lopez is gonna lose a chunk of time to Roglic in the TT so he will be forced to attack on the mountains. We've also got Valverde and Quintana focusing on beating each other rather than winning the race. I also think my mate, Chavez, will have a say in the race too

No boring flat 200km sprint stages too


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-insists-that-valverde-is-movistars-vuelta-leader/
So Valverde said Nairo was leader and now Quintanna says Valverde is.So that all makes sense now.
At least it confirms no one in that team knows whats going on.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/quintana-insists-that-valverde-is-movistars-vuelta-leader/
> So Valverde said Nairo was leader and now Quintanna says Valverde is.So that all makes sense now.
> At least it confirms no one in that team knows whats going on.



ive given up trying to work Movistar out, ive come to the conclusion if they don't know whats going on then I have fekin no chance


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

roadrash said:


> ive given up trying to work Movistar out, ive come to the conclusion if they don't know whats going on then I have fekin no chance


That's it...you've got the job,DS after the Vuelta.


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2019)

where do I sign......


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

Valverde wins the sage(boo hiss!) Quintanna should of had that,sooner he fecks of to his new team the better for him.


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2019)

That was a good stage. Perhaps Roglic could win this, I don't think Valverde will distance him on the mtns.


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

Crackle said:


> That was a good stage. Perhaps Roglic could win this, I don't think Valverde will distance him on the mtns.


He's just hitting peak form at 39 ?


----------



## roadrash (30 Aug 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Valverde wins the sage(boo hiss!) Quintanna should of had that,sooner he fecks of to his new team the better for him.


 Quintana sets a blistering pace and has to slow down for Valverde, remind me again who was higher on gc at the start of this stage, fekin unbelievable


----------



## nickyboy (30 Aug 2019)

I suspect both Valverde and Quintana will feel the TdF in their legs eventually, particularly Valverde. Lopez has a strong team, they will put the hurt on them later

I still think it's between Lopez and Roglic. Feels like Roglic will sneak it with his better TT


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I suspect both Valverde and Quintana will feel the TdF in their legs eventually, particularly Valverde. Lopez has a strong team, they will put the hurt on them later
> 
> I still think it's between Lopez and Roglic. Feels like Roglic will sneak it with his better TT


Some have Valverde as the new favourite,nah no chance ! Roglic looked the best to me today,he's been pretty relaxed so far.Barring any mishaps I think(hope) he wins it.


----------



## Adam4868 (31 Aug 2019)

Having only watched bits of today's stage,other than the weather and a Moto skidding and crashing pretty dull.
It's got to be all out attacks tommorow surely.They have to try and get some time on Roglic ?


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Having only watched bits of today's stage,other than the weather and a Moto skidding and crashing pretty dull.
> It's got to be all out attacks tommorow surely.They have to try and get some time on Roglic ?


It was a very dull stage. Hoping for fireworks today. More than a few of the peloton will be suffering


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

I hope Valverde fades quick enough to give Quintanna a chance.Tough stage and with some dirt/gravel near the end should be a good one.Any rain forecast ?


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope Valverde fades quick enough to give Quintanna a chance.Tough stage and with some dirt/gravel near the end should be a good one.Any rain forecast ?


It's a lovely day in Brighton, if that helps which means I have to go to my sister's 70thn birthday bbq and avoid the result till I can catch up


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> It's a lovely day in Brighton, if that helps which means I have to go to my sister's 70thn birthday bbq and avoid the result till I can catch up


Younger sister obviously....have a good day ! Highlights for me tonight


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Younger sister obviously.


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2019)

Don't worry, rich, I'll text the results....


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2019)

Apocalyptic weather!


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

Just watched the last 30k,well what I could of it ! Great stage win for Pogacar but I thought Roglic rode a great stage there.Paced himself and never looked like struggling really.Lopez lost the most out of that,some effort he put in aswell


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2019)

Got to admit I didn't know Pogacar until this race bit he looks good, one to watch.


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

Didn't know Roglic went down,when the tv did.Even more impressive ride.Pogacar must have some chance of a podium place ? He's not bad at TT.

View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1168196910907367429?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Sep 2019)

Is anyone else getting irritated by the Voltarol statement that the sponsor "The la Vuelta"

Edit : and as soon as I post Smith refers the "The l'Avenir"

Sort your definite articles out people.


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Got to admit I didn't know Pogacar until this race bit he looks good, one to watch.


He won the Tour of California, you muppet.


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Did Lopez fall as well?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Did Lopez fall as well?


Yea he did on the gravel,only read that recently.Saw he had cuts to his arm


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Is anyone else getting irritated by the Voltarol statement that the sponsor "The la Vuelta"
> 
> Edit : and as soon as I post Smith refers the "The l'Avenir"
> 
> Sort your definite articles out people.


Nah it's just you,I love it ! Got it as my ring tone.

View: https://youtu.be/1m7Ho3gB0-A


----------



## Crackle (1 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> He won the Tour of California, you muppet.


Well there you go then, that's why.


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Well there you go then, that's why.


It's a really really really big important race ...

...in Sacramento


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2019)

A lot of us have been criticising Quintana for a few years. but now we'd like him to win just to stick it to Movistar and that selfish twat ValvPiti.
I'd still probably rather Roglic won it though! A classy rider IMHO


----------



## mjr (1 Sep 2019)

So Roglic to take lead in the snoozefest sorry I mean TT or Pogacar to leapfrog the lot?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

Roglic reminds me of Dumoulin in a lot of ways,looks calm and paces himself.I like him as a rider and hope it's his time. They should be a good team next year ? As long as they don't play that three leader shite.
As for Quintanna you can't help feel for him and think he's wasted time there at Movistar.onwards and upwards ?


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> So Roglic to take lead in the snoozefest sorry I mean TT or Pogacar to leapfrog the lot?


I'm sure we've not seen the best of Roglic yet.Even without the TT.


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2019)

Roglic apparently lost 20 seconds in that crash, so it was a fabulous ride to get back to where he finished


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Roglic apparently lost 20 seconds in that crash, so it was a fabulous ride to get back to where he finished


Due to a stationary motorbike apparently.There was quite a lot of drama when the tv coverage went down.I suppose there's a lot of what ifs regarding the stage,as for Lopez and Roglic, but Roglic looked pretty good crossing the line.I doubt he'll be too disappointed.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2019)

I only caught the last 10km or so (and half of that wasn't transmitted). My guys Roglic and Lopez look ok providing they don't fall off. What happened to Chavez? I really thought he could do something in this edition but it seems not. 

I'm expecting Roglic to lead by a couple of minutes after the TT so it'll be interesting to see who tries to attach him. I can't believe that Quintana and Valverde won't start to feel the TdF in their legs eventually although they look good atm. I'm assuming Pogacar will fade, given he's only about 12 years old or summat


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Chevez punctured and had a chuckle brothers moment.He swapped bikes with a team mate who was 2feet taller than him.The seat was halfway up his back ! So swapped again,he did ok considering.Saying that he was all smiles at the end,is he ever not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> What happened to Chavez?


He had problems that his feet didn't reach the pedals

View: https://twitter.com/inrng/status/1168169108728422400


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> with a team mate who was 2feet taller than him


10 inches actually...
...which reminds me of the bloke who goes to the chiropodist and bungs his todger on the table...
..."that's not a foot"...
Fill in your own punchline


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> 10 inches actually...
> ...which reminds me of the bloke who goes to the chiropodist and bungs his todger on the table...
> ..."that's not a foot"...
> Fill in your own punchline


How much did you drink yesterday ?


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Roglic apparently lost 20 seconds in that crash, so it was a fabulous ride to get back to where he finished


Pretty good get up and go by Roglic.Shitty conditions.

View: https://twitter.com/Packdeltoro/status/1168435634127720448?s=19


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Sep 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought Valverde and Quintana looked suspiciously like they were on the same team yesterday, taking it in turns to attack Roglic before Quintana broke away. It was almost as if they were responding to a mysterious voices that only they could hear.


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought Valverde and Quintana looked suspiciously like they were on the same team yesterday, taking it in turns to attack Roglic before Quintana broke away. It was almost as if they were responding to a mysterious voices that only they could hear.


Your wrong,they were just ganging up on Soler.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> 10 inches actually...
> ...which reminds me of the bloke who goes to the chiropodist and bungs his todger on the table...
> ..."that's not a foot"...
> Fill in your own punchline


Ok, here you go...

"_Well, I don't really use it as a rule!_"


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought Valverde and Quintana looked suspiciously like they were on the same team yesterday, taking it in turns to attack Roglic before Quintana broke away. It was almost as if they were responding to a mysterious voices that only they could hear.


I thought it looked suspiciously like Valverde was dragging Roglic up towards Quintana once Roglic had clawed his way back on.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ok, here you go...
> 
> "_Well, I don't really use it as a rule!_"


Not quite!


Spoiler



No, but it's a good 10 inches


----------



## Crackle (2 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I thought it looked suspiciously like Valverde was dragging Roglic up towards Quintana once Roglic had clawed his way back on.


I thought it odd that Valverde didn't take the bonus seconds.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> I thought it odd that Valverde didn't take the bonus seconds.


Me too. He appeared to have it in him to go round Roglic but didn't. He didn't even try


----------



## Adam4868 (2 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Me too. He appeared to have it in him to go round Roglic but didn't. He didn't even try


I'd disagree there I don't think he had it in him.Roglic looked strong.
3,30 onwards

View: https://twitter.com/lavuelta/status/1168203739997626368?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

Don't want to Jinx Roglic but how much time do we think he's going to take on his rivals in TT ? How much can Podgacar take.Im sure Quintana and Lopez will lose over 2 mins ? I'm ruling Valverde out because I really don't think he can win it.


----------



## nickyboy (3 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't want to Jinx Roglic but how much time do we think he's going to take on his rivals in TT ? How much can Podgacar take.Im sure Quintana and Lopez will lose over 2 mins ? I'm ruling Valverde out because I really don't think he can win it.


They start two minutes apart and I'm expecting him to catch Lopez. Q will lose a similar amount. Pogacar and Valverde probably a minute or so but I don't think either of them can win the whole thing anyway


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> They start two minutes apart and I'm expecting him to catch Lopez. Q will lose a similar amount. Pogacar and Valverde probably a minute or so but I don't think either of them can win the whole thing anyway


What's Pogacar 1,40 ish of the lead ? I think he can take over that back.Put himself up to top 3 ?


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2019)

Roglic did not smash the Giro TT so I think the margins will be smaller, small enough to still leave us holding our breath if he loses time on remaining stages. That was a big effort in his legs from Sunday.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Roglic did not smash the Giro TT so I think the margins will be smaller, small enough to still leave us holding our breath if he loses time on remaining stages. That was a big effort in his legs from Sunday.


I'm going with at least 2 mins,and it'll be hard to take that back of him.Im just hoping they all stay upright !


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2019)

I've got to mind the grandkids today but ITTs are usually more interesting in the result than watching live.


----------



## Crackle (3 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I've got to mind the grandkids today but ITTs are usually more interesting in the result than watching live.


Another viewing rest day.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

Might try and watch from here.Work permitting.I think these times will be a hour back for UK.

162 16-37 *Pogačar* Tadej, UAE Team Emirates
163 16-39 *Valverde* Alejandro, Movistar
164 16-41 *López* Miguel Ángel, Astana
165 16-43 *Roglič* Primož, Jumbo-Visma
166 16-45 *Quintana* Nairo, Movistar


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2019)

I think Quintana will lose a bucketful of time today, Roglic to take a minute and thirty lead or there abouts , Valverde will probably finish above Quintana..... I would like to see Lopez and Pogacar do well in the TT to keep it interesting.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

Was listening to a podcast about stage 9 and riders asking for brollys ect.When you see this you realise how hard a stage that was.

View: https://twitter.com/tourdegila/status/1168595636104695808?s=19


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2019)

I think I would have been sheltering in the garage too


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

Stage win for Roglic.Took over 3 minutes of Quintana and 2 off Lopez.
GC Roglic.
Valverde 1,52
Lopez 2,11.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2019)

I hope I've forgotten to record the highlights.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I hope I've forgotten to record the highlights.


Sorry ! It is a spoilers thread though.Too make you feel better it was all as predicted so you only need to watch the last 10 mins.


----------



## Dogtrousers (3 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Sorry ! It is a spoilers thread though.Too make you feel better it was all as predicted so you only need to watch the last 10 mins.


No! I was joking that I hoped I didn't have to go home and sit through the TT "highlights"


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2019)

Sprint or breakaway today ?


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2019)

Not many sprint opportunities, so I'm going for sprint. Obviously it's going to be a breakaway now.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2019)

Bennet ?


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Bennet ?


He's the obvious one. Degenkolb used to be capable of getting over hills into a sprint finish too but ever since his accident has never recovered his form. Here's hoping.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2019)

Or Bevin he looked good yesterday.Im going with Tao GH,I've still got some faith !


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2019)

Breakaway.


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Breakaway.


Nostradamus must be spinning.


----------



## GuyBoden (4 Sep 2019)

GuyBoden said:


> I've been impressed with the Astana this year, I'd say that Miguel Ángel López has a good chance in this year's Vuelta.
> 
> Hopefully, he will be avoiding punching any stupid spectators.



I'm still impressed with Miguel Ángel López, he was unlucky due to weather on the last mountain stage, but I hope the remaining mountain stages give him the opportunity to leave Roglič behind.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2019)

Caught the last 20k of the race today,glad for the Basque rider Itturia who took the stage win.They really did feck about behind though.What were they 5 seconds at one point ? I thought Craddock might snatch it,he's looking good.


----------



## roadrash (4 Sep 2019)

good to see him take the win , but as you say it was more down to the chase group fekin about , they was on his arse at one point about 2km from the line. they literally threw it away.


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2019)

Time and again, the chase group would prefer to scupper their own chance of a win by not aiding any of their escapees.


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> good to see him take the win , but as you say it was more down to the chase group fekin about , they was on his arse at one point about 2km from the line. they literally threw it away.


Did you watch the interview with Roglic after ? He's cool as they come ! Iceman.
Still like Kellys pronunciation on Eurosport Rogerlick, Class !


----------



## mjr (4 Sep 2019)

Not sure if this belongs here or in the doping thread. First drugs bust of this year's Vuelta? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/49581440


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Sep 2019)

mjr said:


> Not sure if this belongs here or in the doping thread. First drugs bust of this year's Vuelta? https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/49581440


I saw that on Twitter and thought it was a spoof !


----------



## rich p (4 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I saw that on Twitter and thought it was a spliff spoof !


----------



## brommers (5 Sep 2019)

Was only watching yesterday's stage sporadically, but what was going on with the peloton and the GC boys? No attacks at all - pointless!


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2019)

brommers said:


> Was only watching yesterday's stage sporadically, but what was going on with the peloton and the GC boys? No attacks at all - pointless!


They all decided to have an unofficial rest day 
Once the break was established even they only rode hard enough to keep 10 minutes or so ahead of the peloton, until the last knockings.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2019)

It feels like we've seen that kind of stalemate a few times this year and more often than in the past.

Is it because we've got fewer sprinters with the ambition and confidence to drive teams or because too many teams also have a GC interest, as well as a sprinter?


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2019)

Today's stage ? Surely someone going to try a little today.Valverde ?


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> It feels like we've seen that kind of stalemate a few times this year and more often than in the past.
> 
> Is it because we've got fewer sprinters with the ambition and confidence to drive teams or because too many teams also have a GC interest, as well as a sprinter?


Yep. Also if the parcours is too tough (with 8 uphill finishes and steep climbs) the GC teams have a day off to conserve energy and don't bother with chasing the breaks.
Sam Bennett also said they were so knackered, and worried about the upcoming big climbs, that the sprint teams were happy to let the break go.


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2019)

I think it's going to take a lot to lose Roglic in the mountains.

View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/1169576408940711937?s=19


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I think it's going to take a lot to lose Roglic in the mountains.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/saddleblaze/status/1169576408940711937?s=19



Roglic looks nailed but haven't we said that before?
The opposition is less this time though and his team is relatively strong. 
I doubt I'll be able to watch much more from a beach in Greece though...


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Roglic looks nailed but haven't we said that before?
> The opposition is less this time though and his team is relatively strong.
> I doubt I'll be able to watch much more from a beach in Greece though...


Jealous ! But you do know were due a heatwave and the beach in Blackpool is as nice as any in Greece !
Yea agree I don't want to jinx Roglic as his team look strong enough to carry him through.But dare I say I don't think he's finished yet,looking forward to seeing him in the mountains.
Enjoy your hols !
.


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

Todays stage has to be attacks surely,steep finish aswell.I think it's more a case of can Movistar break Jumbo ? Roglics team are looking pretty strong so far.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2019)

@Adam4868 well you would think so but how many times have we said that only for nothing to happen


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Adam4868 well you would think so but how many times have we said that only for nothing to happen


Just trying to get some excitement going,I'm struggling ! I'm going with brutal attacks....work for me so it's going to be highlights.


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2019)

Brutal final climb, can't see it suiting Roglic


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Brutal final climb, can't see it suiting Roglic


Rampas Inhumanas ! Even sounds painful.Maybe it doesn't suit Roglic then it's just about limiting his loss.I sort of hope there all there for the final climb,be fun to watch at least.I think he'll be fine....famous last words ?


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

Great stage ! That is brutal.


----------



## Crackle (6 Sep 2019)

So much for it not suiting Roglic!


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> So much for it not suiting Roglic!


Hes a far better climber than people give him credit for.Painful to watch


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

I do hope Roglic or Podgcar can take the stage


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

That was class ! Is Slovenia the new Columbia.Lopez had his bad day there.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2019)

Managed to watch the last 5km on the beach.
Brutal. . 
The climb not the beach although it is pretty hot here! 
Pogacar is amazing. 
Go Primoz.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2019)

What a beast of a climb that was


----------



## Adam4868 (6 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Managed to watch the last 5km on the beach.
> Brutal. .
> The climb not the beach although it is pretty hot here!
> Pogacar is amazing.
> Go Primoz.


Rub it in why don't you...Pogacar up to 3rd.Could it be a Slovenian 1,2


----------



## nickyboy (6 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Rub it in why don't you...Pogacar up to 3rd.Could it be a Slovenian 1,2



Hmmm.....there is a good argument for Valverde fading in week three as he's an old bloke and he did the TdF. Equally there's an argument for Pogacar fading too as he is very young. I wonder if Lopez could actually come up on the rails and nick second or third? He'll have to improve a fair bit but it's not impossible. I suspect it will be Roglic, Pogacar, Lopez on the podium (Roglic to win, not sure who will be second)


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Hmmm.....there is a good argument for Valverde fading in week three as he's an old bloke and he did the TdF. Equally there's an argument for Pogacar fading too as he is very young. I wonder if Lopez could actually come up on the rails and nick second or third? He'll have to improve a fair bit but it's not impossible. I suspect it will be Roglic, Pogacar, Lopez on the podium (Roglic to win, not sure who will be second)


The only surprise yesterday was Lopez,for him I hope it was just a bad day.He really looked to suffer.I wasn't really suprised at Roglic,he's looked strong all the way through this race.Im.pretty sure he could have took the stage win if he wanted,that's not taking anything away from Pogacar who's been something else.I don't see his age as a obstacle,more a advantage.A podium would be great for him 2,3 it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Crackle (7 Sep 2019)

Did anyone notice Aru had withdrawn before yesterday's stage? No, me neither. Muscle damage. He's not having much look yet, I do wonder if he'll get back to the old Aru.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Did anyone notice Aru had withdrawn before yesterday's stage? No, me neither. Muscle damage. He's not having much look yet, I do wonder if he'll get back to the old Aru.


Yes did see that he'd pulled out on docs advice.He crashed earlier in the Vuelta didn't he ? He did ok ish in the tour I think,14,15 ? But to be brutal I can't see him ever really reaching the top spots again.Hopefully he'll be back soon.Other bizzare thing I never noticed ,the start yesterday !!

View: https://twitter.com/AthleticClub/status/1169930976115474432?s=19


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2019)

That's a big crash …… sam bennet takes the win


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2019)

mezgec looks to be staying down


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Hmmm.....there is a good argument for Valverde fading in week three as he's an old bloke and he did the TdF.


Old blokes can win the Vuelta IIRC. Wouldn't put it past Valvpiti.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> That's a big crash …… sam bennet takes the win


Just saw some highlights,not that there's been that much sprinting but Bennets on a different level.Made that look ridiculously easy ?
Is Gaviria still in the race ?


----------



## roadrash (7 Sep 2019)

Bennet said he didn't know whether to celebrate because he wasn't sure if the break had been caught and in his words...."I didn't want to look like a muppet"

@Adam4868 list of withdrawals here...
..https://www.lavuelta.es/en/withdrawal


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2019)

Today should help sort out the men from the... 
... other men!


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Today should help sort out the men from the...
> ... other men!


Relax,nothing to see....yet.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2019)

Looking like it could be a lively stage today,Astana and Movistar don't have too many chances left.


----------



## roadrash (8 Sep 2019)

Valverde cant shake roglic hes stuck to him like a boil on his arse


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2019)

Good stage today with two races going on.Watched the last 40k.Great win by Kuss and a good ride for Tao GH in 3rd.
As for the GC race try as he might Valverde ain't going to drop Roglic.Suprised more at Quintana and Lopez


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2019)

I didn't see any of it or follow it online, but was it curious that Kuss rode to win the breakaway rather than waiting for Roglic?


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I didn't see any of it or follow it online, but was it curious that Kuss rode to win the breakaway rather than waiting for Roglic?


He was (Roglic) fine on his own Rich.If he'd been in any sort of trouble it might have been different.Roglic set the pace of the GC men.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I didn't see any of it or follow it online, but was it curious that Kuss rode to win the breakaway rather than waiting for Roglic?


Kuss even had time to high five some fans on the way to the line !

View: https://twitter.com/VelonCC/status/1170760279719907328?s=19


----------



## nickyboy (8 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Good stage today with two races going on.Watched the last 40k.Great win by Kuss and a good ride for Tao GH in 3rd.
> As for the GC race try as he might Valverde ain't going to drop Roglic.Suprised more at Quintana and Lopez



I get the impression that Pogacar is starting to feel the racing in his young legs. I suspect Lopez will overtake him. The surprise for me is Valverde. I didn't expect him to have the level he seems to have. There's time for him to have a bad day and if it happens I suspect it's tomorrow. He's not great on those long alpine climbs and that last one tomorrow is exactly that. Roglic looks nailed on, subject to him not falling off.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I get the impression that Pogacar is starting to feel the racing in his young legs. I suspect Lopez will overtake him. The surprise for me is Valverde. I didn't expect him to have the level he seems to have. There's time for him to have a bad day and if it happens I suspect it's tomorrow. He's not great on those long alpine climbs and that last one tomorrow is exactly that. Roglic looks nailed on, subject to him not falling off.


It's hard to judge when someone is going to fail.Dont want to jinx Roglic because I want him to win.But hes head and shoulders above the GC contenders.Hes climbing better than the lot of them.Lopez and Quintana faded towards the end of that stage when Roglic was on the front controlling it ! As for Valverde he tried but failed,maybe his bad day is coming very soon.I think Roglics got another big stage in him.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2019)

Chris Horner didnt have a bad day but maybe Valverde's just not quite old enough


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Chris Horner didnt have a bad day but maybe Valverde's just not quite old enough


You up early or been to a all-night rave ?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> You up early or been to a all-night rave ?


There is increasingly a Horneresque feel to Valverde's exploits, unless he is a genetic freak to whom the laws of ageing do not apply! 

I don't trust anyone who gets rid of their dog in the middle of the night and then denies ever having owned one.

[Awful pun alert!] They say that Valverde is a ruthless rider; well, he is certainly lacking in Piti! [\Awful pun alert]


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> There is increasingly a Horneresque feel to Valverde's exploits, unless he is a genetic freak to whom the laws of ageing do not apply!
> 
> I don't trust anyone who gets rid of their dog in the middle of the night and then denies ever having owned one.
> 
> [Awful pun alert!] They say that Valverde is a ruthless rider; well, he is certainly lacking in Piti! [\Awful pun alert]


I'll have to hold judgement on his "getting better with age" Quite possible he could be the Ryan Giggs of cycling ? I don't like him either way.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2019)

For pro cycling fans who are also dog lovers, here are some pictures of a man who looks like Valverde, with a german shepherd dog which looks like Piti. But of course_ isn't_, because he never owned a dog named Piti!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> For pro cycling fans who are also dog lovers, here are some pictures of a man who looks like Valverde, with a german shepherd dog which looks like Piti. But of course_ isn't_, because he never owned a dog named Piti!
> 
> View attachment 484358
> 
> ...


Maybe more suited to the doping thread or a dog loving one ? Anyways as far as I know theres no gains in coming clean so to speak.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Maybe more suited to the doping thread or a dog loving one ?


Probably!



Adam4868 said:


> Anyways as far as I know theres no gains in coming clean so to speak.


Self respect as opposed to spineless lying? 

Anyway, back to the race... I'm quite enjoying it, but unless something unexpected happens soon it looks like a predictable winner and a 3-way battle for the other 2 podium places.


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Probably!
> 
> 
> Self respect as opposed to spineless lying?
> ...


Be hard to deny Roglic deserves it.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Be hard to deny Roglic deserves it.


Oh, definitely, but I'd prefer a little more competition.

If Froome does manage to make a decent comeback next year then it would be great to see them go head to head!


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

With Dumoulin joining them,should see some good racing.They must be a serious challenge to Ineos at least.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> With Dumoulin joining them,should see some good racing.They must be a serious challenge to Ineos at least.


Oh, yes, I forgot about him. And of course, we have the other top Ineos riders too.


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2019)

like I said too many teams will have too many chiefs and not enough indians


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

Good stage again...I hope Knox or Geoghean Hart can take the win


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2019)

TGH nearly got there again. He'll learn a lot from this race. 
Hard to see PR losing it now.
Quintana is a mystery. Was he on the juice when he first burst onto the scene?


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Sep 2019)

I can't believe Fulgsang has never won a stage of a grand tour before.Would of bet he had...anyway good stage.Tao and Knox were close enough.Makes you wonder if TGH hadn't done so much yesterday he could of today ? Suprised at Lopez,not so much Quintanna.
Wondered why Valverde was blowing today...he was cheering Fulgsang on.


----------



## brommers (10 Sep 2019)

James Knox has done brilliantly during the Vuelta. Is he another GT Brit prospect for the future?


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2019)

You'd like to think so but when you see what 20 year olds like Pogacar, Bernal and Evenepoel are up to now...


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Sep 2019)

It seems like a changing of the guard so to speak.So many new 20 something's at the moment.Dont want to put a spoiler on any other races from today.But it's going to be a tough world's.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Didn't actually realise he was so bad .

View: https://twitter.com/Cyclingnewsfeed/status/1171417189460656128?s=19


----------



## Shadow (11 Sep 2019)

Is anyone watching this?
I've just checked in to the 'official' LV site (no tv option) and there is a very, very strong 40+ break with a 4+ minute lead!
How on earth did this happen? Crosswinds?


----------



## BrumJim (11 Sep 2019)

Pretty much the entire Deceuninck-Quick Step team too. Don't know what Maximiliano Ariel Richeze has done to upset the others, but he is going to be very lonely today.

Edit: Looks like he was on his own for most of yesterday too. He's not leaving at the end of this year is he?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Looks like Quintana in virtual red jersey.The breakaway including Quintanna have 5,30 mins on the peleton.Quick.step must have 5,6 riders up there aswell.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2019)

They'll have to chase this one down unless the breakaway boots out Quintana


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> They'll have to chase this one down unless the breakaway boots out Quintana


Quick step are going to have to drop him.That speed is mad !


----------



## nickyboy (11 Sep 2019)

I'm stuck by a pool in Greece sipping cocktails and following the race by cyclimgnews forum updates. What happened? How did the peloton give a breakaway including Quintana so much time?


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm stuck by a pool in Greece sipping cocktails and following the race by cyclimgnews forum updates. What happened? How did the peloton give a breakaway including Quintana so much time?


Crosswinds Nick


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

They have done over 200k at average of 50kmh ! 18 k to go.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Movistar look strong but has Valverde been chasing to hurt Roglic or gain on Quintana ?


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2019)

Just catching up as I've been out watching the ToB. The lead hasn't changed has it, I haven't quite worked out who's in the lead group


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Just catching up as I've been out watching the ToB. The lead hasn't changed has it, I haven't quite worked out who's in the lead group


Same near enough.Gilbert took the stage win.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Chase just come in so I'm guessing Roglic still in red,Quintana in second Valverde 3rd ? 
Either way it will have took a lot out of them all.Quintana has put himself back up there with a shout.


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Chase just come in so I'm guessing Roglic still in red,Quintana in second Valverde 3rd ?
> Either way it will have took a lot out of them all.Quintana has put himself back up there with a shout.


yep, pogocar and lopez 4th and fifth now. We wait to see what tactics Movistar will play from this. Any bets?


----------



## cisamcgu (11 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> yep, pogocar and lopez 4th and fifth now. We wait to see what tactics Movistar will play from this. Any bets?



I liked this from cyclingnews at about 2:30

_"Some classic Movistar tactics in action now, as the team takes to the front of the peloton to chase down the big GC threat in the break – Movistar's Nairo Quintana."_


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> yep, pogocar and lopez 4th and fifth now. We wait to see what tactics Movistar will play from this. Any bets?


Just watching Eurosport and Oliveira being interviewed.He seemed to say Valverde was the strongest ? But they'll wait to see how Quintana feels.


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

It's not as bad as it seems for Roglic.Im sure him and his team will cope fine.The more interesting battle is between Quintana and Valverde....

View: https://twitter.com/nyvelocity/status/1171782114481758208?s=19


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2019)

bennet went much too early and burned out good win for gilbert though


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> bennet went much too early and burned out good win for gilbert though


I didnt think he could win that today to be honest.Quick step were faultless,they literally rode a 200 k time trial.


----------



## roadrash (11 Sep 2019)

nice to hear reap the wild wind at the end of itv4 highlights , rather apt for todays stage and I do like a bit of ultravox


----------



## rualexander (12 Sep 2019)

Anyone notice Norman Wisdom at the Vuelta yesterday? 

View: https://www.instagram.com/p/B2RqdzEhmNY/?igshid=14jewi9wxtsst


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

Crash ...Roglic down, Lopez down , Tony Martin down and staying down


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

Movistar immediately hit the front hammering it, all those caught in the crash fighting to get back on wont be impressed


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

slowed down now after a discussion between several team managers and D.S

jumbo visma tweeted tony martin is out of the race


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

Ha Ha not sure who but an astana rider having words with Valverde about the pace suddenly decides to snot rocket in valverdes direction


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Unwritten rules normally exist but what is your opinion of the tactic of <a href="https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@Movistar_Team</a> after they attacked while <a href="https://twitter.com/rogla?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@rogla</a> and others are on the ground? <a href="https://twitter.com/lavuelta?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@lavuelta</a></p>&mdash; Andre Greipel (@AndreGreipel) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/AndreGreipel/status/1172513688806404096?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">September 13, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## cisamcgu (13 Sep 2019)

Movistar are a peculiar bunch, that is for sure


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

Braddley wiggins defending Valverde , saying he wouldn't have known Roglic was down,..... bolox it doesn't take 15km of riding before Valpiti found out , every one else seemed to know and immediately got on his case


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> Movistar are a peculiar bunch, that is for sure


 don't think anybody can work out their tactics, I think Valverde is a slimey fecker.


----------



## roadrash (13 Sep 2019)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr"> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/LaVuelta19?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#LaVuelta19</a><br><br>After a crash in the peloton, which involved race leader Primoz Roglic (TJV), Movistar have now been removed from every other teams Christmas gift list... ‍♂️ Some order being restored now though, as the break with <a href="https://twitter.com/ben_oconnor95?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@ben_oconnor95</a> has 1’50”.</p>&mdash; Team Dimension Data (@TeamDiData) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/TeamDiData/status/1172517358260424706?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">September 13, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## cisamcgu (13 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> don't think anybody can work out their tactics, I think Valverde is a slimey fecker.



slimey fecker - yes, but also makes it entertaining to watch, even if it is just to see what machinations he gets up to next


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2019)

Cavagna wins from the breakaway. I remember him from teetering down a hill to a win in the T of Cal. 
Sam Bennet did well to get a 2nd place on that hill.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2019)

Surprise surprise David Millar (spit) thought Movistar were right to attack.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2019)

Only just watched today's stage,had to suffer itv highlights as Millar is starting to grind on me ! 
Nice to see Froome speaking at the start of the stage,looking positive which is a good sign.
As for the stage today Lopez summed it up at the end.Said Valverde knew they'd gone down and said come on let's race,a few protested but Movistar still tried He said he expected better of the world champion.
But all came good for Roglic who really has rode a classy race.How many times has he been down...3 ?


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Surprise surprise David Millar (spit) thought Movistar were right to attack.


There's a school of thought that thinks it's all part of racing and tough shoot if you crash.
I'm ambivalent


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2019)

Looked nasty.

View: https://twitter.com/39x28web/status/1172557385900199936?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> There's a school of thought that thinks it's all part of racing and tough shoot if you crash.
> I'm ambivalent


They interviewed Movistar ds at the finish who said.We didn't take advantage,we didn't realise.We knew it was a bad corner and we planned to ride on there anyway.
Jumbo DS "yea right,I wouldn't have give the order there,the race wasn't really on at that stage" 
I'm not to sure there was any love lost today


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2019)

Sorry if repeating myself,from Lopez.Cant say I disagree

View: https://twitter.com/laflammerouge16/status/1172541704064425988?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2019)

Yea right,I'm sure it was all planned.I mean you are usually organised.

View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1172614399582003203?s=19


----------



## cisamcgu (13 Sep 2019)

Unless you are a) knocked off by a spectator b) hit by a marshall or c) splatted by a car (police or team), then surely it is all part and parcel of road racing ? If someone 8hrs behind the leader falls off does everyone stop and wait , 4hrs, 10 minutes ? Does Roglic wait if the rider in 7th place falls off ? Does the 7th place rider wait for Roglic ?

All seems a bit contrived to me... just race regardless


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2019)

I think the etiquette is flexible depending where the race is at, so if it's on, all bets are off but when that happened the peloton were relatively calm and Movistar used the crash to cynically put time into people. It doesn't really surprise me, after all, they put time into each other and Valverde is a despicable cheat anyhow. They only knocked it off when it became clear they weren't going to profit from it and the peloton began to turn against them for riding.


----------



## Crackle (13 Sep 2019)

Bit more detail. Didn't know about the cars being used to draft back with UCI approval. Seems odd

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...favouring-roglic-after-stage-19-spill-cycling


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Bit more detail. Didn't know about the cars being used to draft back with UCI approval. Seems odd
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...favouring-roglic-after-stage-19-spill-cycling


I thought they seemed to be getting away with more drafting than usual!

When you think about it though, it isn't unheard of for the commissaires to intervene to impose 'fairness', for example when they stopped the breakaway in a recent Tour of Britain stage because the bunch were stuck behind closed level crossing barriers. It would have made a nonsense of the race to allow the break to just continue. Similarly in cases like today - do we really want sneaky opportunists to win a big race? If Movistar had already broken away _before _the crash, fair enough - carry on.


----------



## Adam4868 (13 Sep 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> Unless you are a) knocked off by a spectator b) hit by a marshall or c) splatted by a car (police or team), then surely it is all part and parcel of road racing ? If someone 8hrs behind the leader falls off does everyone stop and wait , 4hrs, 10 minutes ? Does Roglic wait if the rider in 7th place falls off ? Does the 7th place rider wait for Roglic ?
> 
> All seems a bit contrived to me... just race regardless


Not sure if mentioned but the ettiquete thing applies to the red jersey(race leader) I remember Nibali attacking Froome when he had a mechanical in the Tour I think ? It's all about what comes around goes around I guess.I doubt Movistar and Valverde will have made many friends today.Bit of Karma maybe that it gained them nothing and the commissionaires turned a blind eye to Roglic getting back on.
Still can't fathom how Valverde isn't fecked yet.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2019)

I recall when Froome persuaded the peloton to knock it off a few years ago, when Stannard had taken a fall. Don't know how he got away with that.
It's a grey area.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> I recall when Froome persuaded the peloton to knock it off a few years ago, when Stannard had taken a fall. Don't know how he got away with that.
> It's a grey area.


Yea I know what you mean,it's all a bit of a grey area the "unwritten rules" But for me a crash when there's no race on so to speak,I'd say slow up and wait.Different for a mechanical or puncture as that's part and parcel of racing.If that were the case you could try and puncture or make a mechanical happen if you wanted to.
Same thing as not attacking in a feed zone or when there's a pee stop.It would be a sure way to lose allies though.


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2019)

Anyway, I dislike Valverde so my ambivalence is on hold!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Anyway, I dislike Valverde so my ambivalence is on hold!


The best thing about unwritten rules is it gives you a reason to have a pop at riders you already dislike. Either for being unsporting or for being whingers ... As the case may be.


----------



## Crackle (14 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Still can't fathom how Valverde isn't fecked yet.


Can we guess?


----------



## cisamcgu (14 Sep 2019)

The UCI told Movistar they were going to draft Roglic back to the peleton regardless of what was happening ?

Movistar DS : “_We spent hours and hours doing recons. Obviously I don’t like crashes but we’ve lost races because of crashes. I told them to stop only when the UCI said that they would allow riders to use the cars to catch up_.”

Seems to me, much as I dislike Valverde, that the race is pretty much rigged, and regardless of what Movistar or Astana do, Roglic has already been crowned


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2019)

cisamcgu said:


> The UCI told Movistar they were going to draft Roglic back to the peleton regardless of what was happening ?
> 
> Movistar DS : “_We spent hours and hours doing recons. Obviously I don’t like crashes but we’ve lost races because of crashes. I told them to stop only when the UCI said that they would allow riders to use the cars to catch up_.”
> 
> Seems to me, much as I dislike Valverde, that the race is pretty much rigged, and regardless of what Movistar or Astana do, Roglic has already been crowned


Spanish grand tour being biased against a Spanish team ? 
I get what your saying but I think the general consensus yesterday was it was a bit of a tw@ts trick to attack then.The commissionaires obviously thought the same as they chose to let riders draft back on.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 Sep 2019)

Last one on it honest...


View: https://twitter.com/TeamDiData/status/1172517358260424706?s=19


----------



## roadrash (14 Sep 2019)

Crackle said:


> Can we guess?




Puts hand up and shouts ….ooh ooh me me me I know this one


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Sep 2019)

smutchin said:


> I've got my eye on Pogacar for this one. Could be a breakthrough race for him.


Good call


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

just seen footage on twitter of the crash that took down Lopez, Roglic,Martin and many others, it was a biggy
.
View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1172524115892326401


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

seems to be happening regular lately..


.<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">To whoever stole my <a href="https://twitter.com/GarminUK?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@GarminUK</a> from my bike today whilst I was on the podium; no words .</p>&mdash; Tao Geoghegan Hart (@taogeoghegan) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/taogeoghegan/status/1172973630587842560?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">September 14, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> seems to be happening regular lately..
> 
> 
> .<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">To whoever stole my <a href="https://twitter.com/GarminUK?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@GarminUK</a> from my bike today whilst I was on the podium; no words .</p>&mdash; Tao Geoghegan Hart (@taogeoghegan) <a href="
> ...



It's stupidity to leave it on

It's like leaving £300 plonked on top of your saddle and then wondering why it's not there when you get back


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> It's stupidity to leave it on
> 
> It's like leaving £300 plonked on top of your saddle and then wondering why it's not there when you get back


It's stupidity only taking the Garmin,I'd have had the bike !


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Wouldn't you think that one of the Ineos staff would look after the bike?
Inside job is my guess...


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

as some replied on twitter , get them to send a replacement …..in a jiffy bag


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> Wouldn't you think that one of the Ineos staff would look after the bike?
> Inside job is my guess...


Reckon your right Columbo,now who's leaving Ineos....?


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Reckon your right Columbo,now who's leaving Ineos....?


My money's on Kenny Ellisonde for getting the boot en route to the Vuelta. Did anyone actually see him get off the train?


----------



## nickyboy (15 Sep 2019)

rich p said:


> My money's on Kenny Ellisonde for getting the boot en route to the Vuelta. Did anyone actually see him get off the train?


Think about it.....garmin nicked for the data. Its like the Bourne Ultimatum but on two wheels


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2019)

I like the way he tagged garminuk. I bet there's one on it's way now.


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

on its way , I bet hes already got it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> seems to be happening regular lately..
> 
> 
> .<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">To whoever stole my <a href="https://twitter.com/GarminUK?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@GarminUK</a> from my bike today whilst I was on the podium; no words .</p>&mdash; Tao Geoghegan Hart (@taogeoghegan) <a href="
> ...




I like this reply


----------



## roadrash (15 Sep 2019)

If one dream crushes, another dream may cross your path.
.<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">If one dream crushes, another dream may cross your path.<br><br>Dare to develop your talents and become better every day, together.<br><br>Because if you chase a dream together, one day it will become reality.<br><br>We are proud of you <a href="https://twitter.com/rogla?ref_src=twsrc^tfw">@rogla</a>!<a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/LaVuelta19?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#LaVuelta19</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/samenwinnen?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#samenwinnen</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/PRVI?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#PRVI</a> <a href="https://twitter.com/hashtag/ifeelsLOVEnia?src=hash&amp;ref_src=twsrc^tfw">#ifeelsLOVEnia</a> <a href="https://t.co/WpiQ6X3nBD">pic.twitter.com/WpiQ6X3nBD</a></p>&mdash; Team Jumbo-Visma cycling (@JumboVismaRoad) <a href="
View: https://twitter.com/JumboVismaRoad/status/1173295612885970949?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
">September 15, 2019</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2019)

I'm pleased for Roglic. He very clearly improved his climbing from the Giro and looked in better shape and more on the tactical ball.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2019)

That seemed to go on for more than three weeks. It seems months ago when the Jumbo Visma TTT came to grief.

Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> That seemed to go on for more than three weeks. It seems months ago when the Jumbo Visma TTT came to grief.
> 
> Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing.


There were a few good stages !


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2019)

I thought it was the best of this years GT's. I need to look at the route, some of the scenery was stunning


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Sep 2019)

I really enjoyed it too but it needs to head further down into Andalusia next year.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Sep 2019)

Deserving winner in Roglic,he's a cool character.I like him.As @Dogtrousers said it seems ages ago since Roche had the red jersey.As much as I enjoyed it the Tour was the best of the three for me this year.


----------



## rich p (16 Sep 2019)

It was all right but slightly tempered by the nagging feeling that it was the Championship not the Premier. 
Pleased for Roglic despite lacking a bit of team support. 
Pogacar v Bernal could be interesting in a few years.


----------



## mjr (17 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> just seen footage on twitter of the crash that took down Lopez, Roglic,Martin and many others, it was a biggy
> .
> View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1172524115892326401



James Knox first down apparently. Got himself a hospital scan trip and two days of hell, losing his top ten place.


----------



## BalkanExpress (17 Sep 2019)

nickyboy said:


> It's stupidity to leave it on
> 
> It's like leaving £300 plonked on top of your saddle and then wondering why it's not there when you get back



I am reminded of a story Robert Millar told about the time on the Giro when he had his cycling shoes stolen from outside his room...they had been left on the window ledge three floors up


----------

